# 1955 BMW 326 LeBlond Berlinetta



## costaszzr1100 (Apr 30, 2006)

In the early 1950s, Talbot-Lago entrusted designer Eugene Martin with the task of deigning the body for one of its proposed new models. Unfortunately, this was not a prosperous time for the French prestige car manufacturer, which was enduring a highly unfavorable taxation policy and uncertain finances factors that led to this particular project being abandoned. Martin's promising new design might have disappeared into oblivion had it not been for the arrival of a new backer, Alber Leblond. The latter was no newcomer to the business; previously with Bugatti, he had built a BMW-based barchetta that distinguished itself in the Paris 12 Hours Race in 1948. As a result of this successful experiment, Leblond again chose BMW power in the form of the 2.0-liter six-cylinder overhead valve engine as used in the pre-was 326 model. Tuned to produce about 80 hp, this was installed in a Ferrari-esque, oval tube, short-wheelbase chassis equipped with Bugatti brakes and Type 57 SC rear axle, around which was wrapped Martin's aerodynamically efficient, Berlinetta coachwork. The French Carte Grise indicates 1939 as the year of the engine's manufacture and 1955 for the completed car. 


1955 BMW 326 LeBlond Berlinetta 
Year 1955 
Make BMW 
Model 326 LeBlond Berlinetta 
Engine Location Front 
Drive Type Rear Wheel 
Coach Work Berlinetta 

Engine 
Engine Configuration I 
Cylinders 6 
Aspiration/Induction Normal 
Displacement 2.00 L | 122 cu in. | 1999.6 cc. 
Valvetrain SOHC 
Horsepower 80.00 HP (58.9 KW) 
HP / Liter 40.0 BHP / Liter 
Fuel Type Gasoline - Petrol 

Dimensions 
Doors 2


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

Amazingly, one of these cars resides on our little island (I live in Puerto Rico). It was restored by a local collector who has an impressive collection mostly composed of classic Jaguars. It has been displayed at the Amelia Island Concours D'Elegance and other events in Florida.

The guy owns the local Jag dealership and always has one of his classics on display. Last week I saw an all-aluminum XK-E racer on display there with a polished body. Looked like it was chromed!


----------



## alex6304 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Leblond*

Hi Harry,

This is Alex from Greece. Is it possible to give me the contact details (preferably email) of the guy owning the Leblond? I want to make him an offer in case he wants to sell.
Please reply to my email : [email protected]

Thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

I will try to find out his contact information and will advise.

Regards,


----------

